# Squatters Needed to Maintain Library



## Cornelius Vango

Well, some fortuitous events have led me to wanting to go and buy myself a farm. I've been running an off-grid library in the famous squatter town of Slab City, and I don't want to just abandon it.

The Library has been the home of the last two STP gatherings and may possibly host more in the future. It's a beautiful spot. What I need is people who are willing to sit over the (very) hot season and make sure tweakers don't steal everything. There isn't much required other than to monitor the space... I'm not accepting just anyone, but if you are interested hit me up. The facilities are good, we have a trailer that is fitted with air conditioning to help you not die... We will do our best to have a generator available. 

This Library is completely off-grid in an anarchist squatter town in the desert. It is also a great home-space and a functioning library with a bar. You can make a meager living off of this place if you keep cold beers and hand-made crafts on hand to sell to tourists and locals... 

I haven't fleshed this idea out too much, I'm sure that the idea will evolve over this winter season.


----------



## Rob Nothing

Where are you thinking to buy? Or is that still just the general framework / idea for the time being? your videos are inspiring.


----------



## Cornelius Vango

I would be coming down to stay for a week or so at a time to train people in and check on the operation periodically... there's a lot to it, and I wouldn't want to just leave you to suffer on your own


----------



## Cornelius Vango

Well, I've got my eye on Washington state, near the coast would be preferable, but that's another thread


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer

So fucking tempting. This is something I would love to do. I paid close attention to how y'all do it. 

Can't quite commit to this just yet. Maybe the following generation. 

Thanks again for the chance to experience your space/time/company. Way to hold it down. Looking forward to hearing what comes next for you.


----------



## Cornelius Vango

I'm definitely not looking to abandon the space. I just need some people who are tough enough to hold it down for a month or so at a time while I help start our farm.


----------



## autumn

I just got to Virginia, I've got a gig lined up for $1200/mo. I'm saving up money, then getting a Toyota Chinook or Sunrader, and my partner and I are going to the west coast. We were thinking about posting up in San Diego anyway, so this would definitely be doable next summer if you still need to help then.


----------



## tacology

I'm headed to the West Coast in a month, Slab City specifically.

I would be able to lend my hand over the winter months.

I can offer to build, clean, keep out the tweakers, and run it. Pretty much whatever has to be done.

I've worked in a library doing security before.


Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## marmar

I will be down for a month or less next summer


----------



## SnakeOilWilly

I'm free after mid-January. That's about when I can leave. Getting to the slabs isn't an issue nor is the heat, I can handle that. I guess the main issue with me is if you can hold out there to late January/early February. You didn't say when you'd get the farm so I assuming you aren't sure, though if you are let me know so I know if the deadline is before or after mid January.

I've worked in a library on three separate occasions growing up so I know a little about them, but the most recent time was about five years ago so i'll need a refresher, especially if you use Dewey, since the last two times we used LCC, but even that I'll need a refresher on.

TL;DR I might be able to do it depending on when you leave. Also let me know what classification system you use so I can refresh my mind on it.

Edit: I should also point out that although we used it at the school library when I volunteered there I wasn't that great with LCC and had to carry around a cheat-sheet for the first month, so getting back into it after five years might be hard. However looking up Dewey on wikipedia brought me right back, so if you use that it might not actually be a problem.


----------



## Naked Lilies

Depending on how the year goes I might be able to stay for a month or so. Definitely keep me in mind when summer rolls around.


----------



## Cornelius Vango

Awesome. I'm looking at getting out to search for good land to purchase sometime in the spring/early summer.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly

Cornelius Vango said:


> Awesome. I'm looking at getting out to search for good land to purchase sometime in the spring/early summer.



Cool. I'll keep an eye on this thread. It's looking like I can head out to the slabs in early February so It'll give me time to settle in. I've wanted to get the hell out of LA and to the slabs for months but school and family shit has kept me down. Even if you're still taking care of the library and don't need help simply being out of LA and in the slabs will be good for my sanity.


----------



## deleted user

Hey i thought about this more and believe i can do this march/april - august, IF i land at least 1 contract before april. Ideally the stay could be divided up so that i could maybe grab work in august, but acclimating to that heat seems like a full time job, so if i come id just do the 6 months. I assume any profit generated by the library while you and caveman are gone will be going towards me, andy, and etc's survival, with excess going to library maintenance correct? Either way ill probably need a side racket, maybe doing portraits or get a script of addys to sling.


----------



## Cornelius Vango

yes, while you're there, any donations made to the library goes to those taking care of it. We could even set up a gofundme fundraiser to pay for necessary gear


----------



## EphemeralStick

Obviously I'm down for this. The library has become like a home to me. I'll be there through the winter and, more than likely, down for staying the summer. 

I know you already know this, Corn, just stating it to the masses.


----------



## Deleted member 17194

I'm wide open come the new year and eager to do something worthwhile. Basically, I have my legs open for this job. I dont know shit about running a library, organizing books, or keeping track of lent materials. I do like systems and organization... I can learn fast and deal with the heat... and I can sell booze it is in my blood. My pops was a bartender and nightclub manager before he died from crack addiction. Idk if you are looking for someone longterm but I just want something to do.

Sent from my LG-D415 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Deleted member 17306

I could be available for the summer months. I helped with East Jesus over the summer after Charlie passed, and I haven't been reading as much as I'd like to lately.


----------



## Cornelius Vango

Okay, if you are completely serious about this, private message me and we can start a screening process.


----------



## Pearlu

Y'all still need help holding the Library down?


----------



## Cornelius Vango

jesusonthestreet said:


> Y'all still need help holding the Library down?



yes, we're not going anywhere


----------



## Matt Derrick

For anyone that's interested, i'll be living at the library until at least February. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## hobopoe

I can do this. If still need be. Good gig.


----------



## deleted user

Cornelius Vango said:


> yes, we're not going anywhere


You guys are staying the summer?


----------



## Sm4L27NMD

anything specific book wise thats needed? im gonna see if i can get a big donation box of books and maybe a few cases of beer ::drinkingbuddy::. and bring it by hopefully around spring time. let me know if there is anything specific that could be used.


----------



## Cornelius Vango

stukovthetuna said:


> You guys are staying the summer?



We will be there at least part of the summe as needed to train crew for the season and get things situated


----------



## deleted user

Sounds good, about to start a job in TX, so it's looking like I should have the means to do this


----------



## Cornelius Vango

stukovthetuna said:


> Sounds good, about to start a job in TX, so it's looking like I should have the means to do this


We'd love to have you!


----------

